
Jeb Bush gets call on Apple Watch, gets confused [video] - gist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4in1AUemxqM
======
gist
For those to young to remember, this is his Dad and supermarket checkout
scanners (in 1992):

[http://www.nytimes.com/1992/02/05/us/bush-encounters-the-
sup...](http://www.nytimes.com/1992/02/05/us/bush-encounters-the-supermarket-
amazed.html)

